# Yeah RDNEK!!!



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Super fun today boys!! Thanks for playing host. So stoked for more skiing. Keep snowing!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

No problem Harv - the pics look great - that is the only day in the about the last 8 where the sun was out! I am gettin ready to go out today it should be great. There is about 5 in of snow here on by deck and the wood is reporting about 16" of new. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Can you say Bottomless!!!!

Sat I have a wedding but call hixton for sunday - i wil bring the steaks, salmon, and chainsaw. Bonfire and pow lines all day and it might be sunny! Call us and let us know.


----------

